# مشكلة في الثلاجة ولم أعرف سببها لكن هذا تشخيصها



## الدرع الأخضر (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي ثلاجة الكبرسر دايم شغال ولا يعطي تبريد بل أصبح الفريزر مثل الثلاجة أما الثلاجة فقد انعدمت تماما
عند لمس ماصورة الراجع الى الكمبروسر تجد أنها تريد أن تكون باردة لكن ليست باردة يعني فيها برودة خفيفة جدا

لكن عند اطفاء الثلاجة لمدة نصف ساعة تقريبا ثم بعد ذلك يتم تشغيلها تبرد ماسورة الراجع برودة ممتازة لكن بعد قرابة الدقيقة ترجع حارة 

فما المشكلة


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (21 يوليو 2010)

عندي ثلاجة الكبرسر دايم شغال ولا يعطي تبريد بل أصبح الفريزر مثل الثلاجة أما الثلاجة فقد انعدمت تماما
عند لمس ماصورة الراجع الى الكمبروسر تجد أنها تريد أن تكون باردة لكن ليست باردة يعني فيها برودة خفيفة جدا

الحين هي ثلاجة ولا فريزر او ثلاجة وفريزر .. ياريت توضح عشان نقدر نساعدك 
لو ثلاجه بس حدد هل هي نو فرست او فرست 
لو هو فريزر حدد \ نظام التجميد هل يتم التجميد بواسطه مروحه او حركه هواء طبيعيه بدون مروحه 
(( عند لمس ماصورة الراجع الى الكمبروسر تجد أنها تريد أن تكون باردة لكن ليست باردة يعني فيها برودة خفيفة جدا )) هذا موشر جيد يبين انه لاتوجد مشكله بالوسيط التبريد ( الغاز ))
منتظر التوضيح منك لمساعدتك ..
تقبل مررررررررروري ...


----------



## الدرع الأخضر (21 يوليو 2010)

أولا اشكرك على تجاوبك

الثلاجة ثلاجة منزل فريزر وثلاجة
حضرتك تقول ( لو ثلاجه بس حدد هل هي نو فرست او فرست )
هي ليست ثلاجة فقط كما اخبرتك ثلاجة وفريزي وللمعلومية لم افهم مامعنى ( نو فرست او فرست )
أماماسورة الراجع فهي باردة في حالة واحدة فقط وهي بعد تشغيل الثلاجة مباشرة لمدة دقيقة بشرط أن تكون طافية الثلاجة أكثر من نصف ساعة وبعد ذلك تكون ماسورة الراجع باردة برودة خفيفة جدا جدا وقد لا تذكر

أشكرك مرة اخرى على تجاوبك معي


اسأل اذا لم تتضح الصورة


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (21 يوليو 2010)

تقصد ثلاجة بابين فوق فريزر واسفل حفظ ...
لو صحيح لاتشيل هم ...
النو فرست والفرست بقولك بهم 
النو فرست نظام مروحه لتدوير الهواء بالثلاجه .. وبه هيتر لتذويب الثلج الذي يتراكم ع المبخر 
لو الثلاجه نو فرست .. يعني من النوع الذي يتحرك الهواء بصوره طبيعيه بدون مروحه ... نظام اسهل وابسط لكن اقل كفاءة ..

رد لي وابشرك ....


----------



## الدرع الأخضر (22 يوليو 2010)

نعم ام بابين فوق فريزر وتحت حفظ


----------



## الدرع الأخضر (24 يوليو 2010)

مازال السؤال قائم


----------



## الذئب الاسود (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منك التاكد من الامبير المسحوب عند بدايه التشغيل 
فحص خط الضغط اذا كان ساخن 
التاكد من مروحة الفريزر اذا كانت تعمل
فحص مروحه المكثف
في حال ان القطع سليمه لا يوجد حل الا اخراج الغاز وعمل فاكيوم وشحنه بغاز جديد


----------



## فراس محمد حمدان (25 يوليو 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الدرع الأخضر (25 يوليو 2010)

الذئب الاسود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو منك التاكد من الامبير المسحوب عند بدايه التشغيل
> فحص خط الضغط اذا كان ساخن
> التاكد من مروحة الفريزر اذا كانت تعمل
> ...



استاذي الكريم هل تقصد في الأمبير اي مقدار الكهرباء وماهو الرقم المطلوب 
خط الضغط نعم ساخن
مروحة الفريزر تعمل
لا يوجد مروحة مكثف ... وللمعلومية تبقى الماسورة ماقبل المجفف ساخنة رهمت مروحة تبرد على الكمبرسر
أما في حالة القطع سليمة فأنت تشك في الغاز
أستاذي الكريم إذا طفيت الثلاجة لمدة بسيطة عشر دقائق كافية ثم شغلت مرة خرى تبرد ماسورة السحب ثم بعد قرابة الدقيقة تقل البرودة إلى درجة انعدامها


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (26 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز افتح غطاء الفريزر من الداخل ولاحظ نسبة الثلج على مواسير الفريزر الداخلية هل هي طبيعية يعني مكتملة على على الفريزر ام بالاعلى فقط اذا كانت مكتملة ممكن تكون مشكلة مروحة الفريزر واذا كانت غير مكتملة تكون مشكلة كمبروسر يدفع زيت


----------



## صديق المهندسين (26 يوليو 2010)

أعتقد أن المشكلة في الديفروست (متحسس الثلج ) عاطل وقد تراكم الثلج على الأنابيب وعند تركها مطفأة يبدأ الثلج بالذوبان فتعمل جيداً وبعد ذلك يتجمع الثلج مرة أخرى فيعيق حركة الهواء فلا تبرد الثلاجة . أفحص الفريز (evaporeator( فإذا كان الثلج قد تجمع عليه فيمكن حل المشكلة بتغيير الدفروست سنسر . وتعمل بصورة جيدة .


----------



## abodonyara (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
بسيطه 
1_ تاكدمن ظغط الكمبرسر .
2_ قم بتنظيف الدئرة وخاصه الانبوب الشعري . 
3_ استبدل الفلتر . 
انشاء الله اكون افدك *


----------

